# Love Sketch-up



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

Its free, and helps me land jobs...:thumbsup:


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

just downloaded it and was messing around a few minutes - it does look really cool - hope i can figure out how to use it

thx for the tip


----------



## Jackpine Savage (Dec 27, 2010)

I bought "Google Sketchup 7.0 for Dummies". Well worth it to get you up and running.


----------



## seeyou (Dec 12, 2008)

Jackpine Savage said:


> I bought "Google Sketchup 7.0 for Dummies". Well worth it to get you up and running.


Every question I've had so far had already been answered on one of the Sketchup Forums. There's some real Sketchamagicians out there.


----------



## rustyjames (Aug 28, 2008)

Jackpine Savage said:


> I bought "Google Sketchup 7.0 for Dummies". Well worth it to get you up and running.


I took a course on it at a local community college and that was the textbook.


----------



## Sar-Con (Jun 23, 2010)

Nice work, hope I can find the time to master it.


----------



## kcremodeling (Nov 8, 2009)

This is pretty detailed. How did you go about creating the crown and base?


----------



## curapa (Oct 8, 2007)

kcremodeling said:


> This is pretty detailed. How did you go about creating the crown and base?


I would guess the profiles were drawn and then the "follow" tool was used along the bottom line of the crown and base.


----------



## jason. (Aug 18, 2010)

Nice I'll have to check it out and see how it works


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

curapa said:


> I would guess the profiles were drawn and then the "follow" tool was used along the bottom line of the crown and base.


 
Exactly. As I first started using sketch-up, I scanned in and traced the profiles as needed. I saved all them in their own file and now I have a collection of molding profiles. I just copy and paste the over and extrude/follow as needed. The biggest thing I learned was to build everything as a system of components, that way it's easy to edit, and anything repetitive I can just copy. I downloaded the windows from online, then created one window trim detail and just copied the whole thing four times. The crown detail was the same thing. I "crowned" one side, then copied and flipped the copy for the other side.


----------



## JustaFramer (Jan 21, 2005)

kcremodeling said:


> This is pretty detailed. How did you go about creating the crown and base?



If you look around in the 3D warehouse. There are components in there. One manufacture has uploaded all their trim profiles.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

JustaFramer said:


> If you look around in the 3D warehouse. There are components in there. One manufacture has uploaded all their trim profiles.


 
Really? I will have to look, I couldn't find any a year or so ago so I just started my own. PM me your e-mail address and I can send the file to anyone who wants it. Its mostly Molding and Millwork profiles


----------



## NHNailbangah (Nov 18, 2008)

Since starting to use SU three years ago, it has helped me land quite a few jobs, including a basement remodel that I'm doing this month. 









I love using SU for working drawings, if I have a detail that I'm trying to figure out on the job, I'll take a few measurements and then draw it up in SU, helps a lot, and saves a ton of time, and head scratching on the job.


















The two things that helped me the most learning SU were the SU for Dummies videos on you tube
http://www.youtube.com/user/aidanchopra#p/u

and the sketucation forum, these guys are the masters of SU, and very willing to help out anyone with a question, be it a seasoned pro or a newbie.
http://forums.sketchucation.com/


You can find all types of profiles in the warehouse, here's a few collections 

http://sketchup.google.com/3dwarehouse/cldetails?mid=ea98d0fe8f7e54e0a47bb8d1d20a55a7&prevstart=0

http://sketchup.google.com/3dwarehouse/cldetails?mid=d22d30657510a48f7d70172a29ade99a&prevstart=0

http://sketchup.google.com/3dwarehouse/search?q=mouldings&styp=c&btnG=Search&reps=1

Congrats TBFGhost on the job, nice drawings, I love sketchup too, and you can't beat the price


----------



## JustaFramer (Jan 21, 2005)

TBFGhost said:


> Really? I will have to look, I couldn't find any a year or so ago so I just started my own. PM me your e-mail address and I can send the file to anyone who wants it. Its mostly Molding and Millwork profiles



Yes I was just looking in there the other day and found some new stuff. I think it is recently that it was uploaded as it wasn't there about 8 months ago.


----------



## kcremodeling (Nov 8, 2009)

NHNailbangah said:


> Since starting to use SU three years ago, it has helped me land quite a few jobs, including a basement remodel that I'm doing this month.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why is the bar floor built up? Plumbing?


----------



## NHNailbangah (Nov 18, 2008)

Yes , drain and feeds for the bar sink are going to run under the subfloor and in to the stack behind the bar.


----------



## CENTERLINE MV (Jan 9, 2011)

nice man cave:thumbsup:


----------



## blackbear (Feb 29, 2008)

nice work. ive been playing around with the free version.


----------



## kcremodeling (Nov 8, 2009)

You need a Jackhammer.


----------



## BradingCon (Dec 17, 2010)

Google Sketchup is Awesome! Though I am no where near as good as you guys at using it, I was just able to sketch out my dream man cave for the backyard within 10 mins of downloading it. (with the help of a youtube tutorial). It is very easy to learn the basic techniques using such tutorials. Awesome program.


----------



## Jimmy Cabinet (Jan 22, 2010)

I didn't read this thread when it first was posted but it caught my eye this morning. A great article about Google Sketchup is in the March issue of Kitchen & Bath Design. www.kitchenbathdesign.com

Page 32 is an article called "Design Flourishes using 3D model". It discusses about the inventor and how it all works with some great illustrations. 

Seems the color models are more clear then even 20/20 can do. Very interesting.


----------



## Sweebs (Jan 31, 2011)

definitely rent/buy/borrow a breaker hammer so you can run that plumbing (and not lose valuable headroom)


----------



## NHNailbangah (Nov 18, 2008)

kcremodeling said:


> You need a Jackhammer.





> definitely rent/buy/borrow a breaker hammer so you can run that plumbing (and not lose valuable headroom)


Thanks for the tips guys, but the sub-floor behind the bar was something Mrs. HO requested, since she is extremely short 4'10".

Headroom is not an issue in this basement.

In this same basement, I added a full bath and laundry area last year, in that situation I busted up the slab and ran all drains under, then poured new slab.

Each job/situation is different.

Now back to the original topic.

What do you guys love about SketchUp ?


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

NHNailbangah said:


> ....................Now back to the original topic.
> 
> What do you guys love about SketchUp ?


Hands down, it's the speed with which you can turn out an understandable drawing. Usually just a matter of a few minutes.


----------



## Sweebs (Jan 31, 2011)

NHNailbangah said:


> Thanks for the tips guys, but the sub-floor behind the bar was something Mrs. HO requested, since she is extremely short 4'10".
> 
> Headroom is not an issue in this basement.
> 
> ...


But you are gonna miss out on all the fun of schlepping the jackhammer down & up the basement stairs and the tiny bit of dust you would have created,,,:sad:


----------



## NHNailbangah (Nov 18, 2008)

Sweebs said:


> But you are gonna miss out on all the fun of schlepping the jackhammer down & up the basement stairs and the tiny bit of dust you would have created,,,:sad:


It's a walk-out, no stairs to deal with :no:


----------



## NHNailbangah (Nov 18, 2008)

Willie T said:


> Hands down, it's the speed with which you can turn out an understandable drawing. Usually just a matter of a few minutes.


:thumbsup:


In another thread about rafter length, I was able to draw out the situation in question, and figure the rafter length in about 5 mins., and it was as clear as a bell to anyone looking at the picture.

This comes in very handy when dealing with customers who have a hard time visualizing, or who have a hard time making decisions


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

NHNailbangah said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> In another thread about rafter length, I was able to draw out the situation in question, and figure the rafter length in about 5 mins., and it was as clear as a bell to anyone looking at the picture.
> ...


Yeah, that's another thing. I figure out angles and lengths all the time with S/U. Used to do it with AutoCad, but it took three times longer.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

The biggest problem I have with SU, is the fact that now when I am looking at photos of your actual work on this webpage, I try and orbit to see other views. It gets me everytime....lol


----------



## NHNailbangah (Nov 18, 2008)

What version are you guys using ?

Free or Pro?

If Pro, do you use Layout for presentation drawings to customers, or construction/permit drawings?


----------



## NHNailbangah (Nov 18, 2008)

TBFGhost said:


> The biggest problem I have with SU, is the fact that now when I am looking at photos of your actual work on this webpage, I try and orbit to see other views. It gets me everytime....lol



:laughing::laughing: I do it all the time


----------



## LEVELBEST (Dec 28, 2006)

NHNailbangah said:


> What version are you guys using ?
> 
> Free or Pro?
> 
> If Pro, do you use Layout for presentation drawings to customers, or construction/permit drawings?


I was wondering the same thing. I am new to SU and am as lost as a duck in a hail storm. I see people saying they can sketch up something in minutes and I am only hoping and praying to get to that point.

I did just sketchup my first dog house thanks to the Youtube tutorial found earlier is this thread. I'm trying to figure out how the hell I will progress from a dog house to the kind of drawing show above, the man cave.

Are all of those parts in that basement a series of squares, rectangle, and triangles that you pushed/pulled and painted or what?? 

Seriously, where do you find the doors and stuff and how the hell do I even get "inside" a room like that???


----------



## NHNailbangah (Nov 18, 2008)

I have SU 8FREE and SU 7PRO but rarely use any of the "pay" features in 7, I find myself using 8 more often. I would suggest anyone contemplating buying the PRO version, to learn the free version first.

The way I learned SU was by watching the "SU for Dummies" series on YouTube. http://www.youtube.com/user/aidanchopra

I would keep a SU page open at the same time I was watching the videos, and keep trying things that I didn't understand.
One of the most important thing in the beginning is to learn about "Groups" and "Components"

This guy has a great series of videos about SketchUp and woodworking
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f29/free-beginners-sketchup-tutorial-video-series-21310/.

This place is a wealth of SketchUp knowledge http://forums.sketchucation.com/

Most of the peices that I use come from the SU "Warehouse"
http://sketchup.google.com/3dwarehouse/ 
Many manufactures are starting to create libraries of their products. Next to the search box, there is a drop down menu that allows you to search "models" or "collections" I find that you find better quality pieces in the collections 
You can find almost anything in there, from doors to pool tables, cabinets and plumbing fixtures.
Of course you could model these types of things yourself, but it would take me forever. And I'm usually just trying to give the customer an idea of what their project will look like. 

I always draw my models exactly the way I would build it in the field or shop.(sorry about the size, having trouble resizing)

























http://forums.sketchucation.com/


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

LEVELBEST.... and every other beginner. Tutorials, tutorials, tutorials.

And one of the best series can be found here. http://www.srww.com/blog/

He's on his 4th intermediate series now, but you can easily go back to his first beginner's lessons and catch up.

BTW, he's on our sister forum, woodworkingtalk.com..... There's a link at the bottom of most of our pages.


----------



## NHNailbangah (Nov 18, 2008)

> Seriously, where do you find the doors and stuff and how the hell do I even get "inside" a room like that???


I usually put roofs, floors, walls on different "Layers" so I can turn them on or off when needed, and zoom in to get better views.


----------

